# Probably the silliest question ever, but. . .



## CherryRed (May 2, 2007)

. . . can I use a cake pan to make a pie? I want to surprise my boyfriend by making him something while he's at work on Friday, but I've just come to realize that he has no pie pans at his house. It would sort of ruin the surprise if I showed up with one beforehand. Lol. The one I'm thinking of making dosen't require cooking, but the entire look will be different if I put it in a plain old cake pan. So what do you say?


----------



## Lizannd (May 2, 2007)

*Sure you can.  It will just have straighter sides, just*

use a pan that is close to the size of the pie pan required so it will hold all the filling.


----------



## jennyema (May 2, 2007)

I say buy a disposable pie pan at the supermarket. Is that possible? Or buy a cheap one and leave it at his house.

If it doesn't require cooking it probably has a crumb crust which might be difficult to do in a cake pan.  

Also, it will be harder to remove slices of the pie from a cake pan.

But if you have to, I'm sure you can make it work.


----------



## CherryRed (May 2, 2007)

The cake pan he has is close to the size of a pie pan so that shouldn't really be a problem. I just don't know if I'll be able to find a pie pan within close proximity to his house. . . I'm not sure where the nearest supermarket is and with my luck I'll get horribly lost and have no pie to show for it. Hahah.


----------



## lulu (May 2, 2007)

I'm always having to improvise, by virtue of having lived out of bixes for years and moving around.  I've made many a pie in a cake tin....and cakes in metal bowls before, lol.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 2, 2007)

If you put a pie in a cake pan, it will become a cake...and vise-versa.

Once, I was defrosting some frozen spinach in the microwave and I hit the "Popcorn" button by mistake. Let's just say, we didn't have spinach that night.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

CherryRed - since this isn't an "ideal" situation I'm sure your pie will turn out fine.    All the flavors will be there no matter what shape it is.  Since it's not cooked there won't be any "timing" issues with the different shape or size.  I guarantee he will love it no matter what!!!!!  If that pie becomes a cake get a video - it could be worth some money


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 2, 2007)

It should work fine I've made cherry pies in a springform and square pans and they came out great


----------



## csalt (May 2, 2007)

Here comes the 'Nosey One' who wants to know...what pie are you making?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> It should work fine I've made cherry pies in a springform and square pans and they came out great



If you use a springform does it turn into a cheesecake?


----------



## CherryRed (May 2, 2007)

csalt said:
			
		

> Here comes the 'Nosey One' who wants to know...what pie are you making?



A chocolate peanut butter pie. It's sort of in response to our friend's assertion that his chocolate peanut butter pie recipe is the best anyone has ever tasted. He refuses to share the recipe (says it's his best kept secret, lol), so I've set off to find my own and prove that I can make one just as good as his! I've come across a few recipes so far, but I'm still open to suggestions. Anyone got a good one?


----------



## Alix (May 2, 2007)

crewsk posted one here that is a keeper. Do an advanced search with her name and the keywords.


----------



## CherryRed (May 2, 2007)

I will. Thanks Alix!


----------



## Alix (May 2, 2007)

Nevermind...here it is.


----------



## CherryRed (May 2, 2007)

LOL I just found it on my own, right before you posted that. Here's the other one I was thinking of using. Sort of a ganache-like top layer, mmmm.

Peanut Butter Chocolate Pie Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## Half Baked (May 2, 2007)

Perhaps a rustic pie.

Put your crust on a baking sheet, put your filling in the middle and fold about an 1 1/2" up over the filling. Sprinke the crust with sugar. 

EDIT:  Whoops wouldn't work with chocolate and peanut butter.  lmao


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 2, 2007)

One thing I would like to suggest is that probably it is a good idea to lay down a wax paper at the bottom, cut to the shape of your cake form, with a few handles sticking out so you can grab that to help the pie slide out the cake form.
Cake form is deeper and the side being straight up, it may be a little tricky getting it out, and above method will help making it a bit easier.


----------



## StirBlue (May 2, 2007)

CherryRed:  Your recipe will yield more filling than the one in crewsk's recipe.  They are both great recipes.


----------

